# ipad 16 ou 32 go ?? 3G ?



## dahu (25 Novembre 2010)

bonjour à tous,

je souhaite m'équiper d'un ipad pour travailler (essentiellement traitement de texte / lecture et annoter des pdf, etc.), surf internet, accès mail, en situation de mobilité (je "vis" dans le train et suis souvent en déplacement)
je ne pense donc pas en avoir un grand usage multimédia (quelques photos et vidéos éventuellement, quelques musiques mais pas plus).

je m'interroge donc sur la mémoire qui me conviendrais le plus : 16 go (sachant que c'est plutot 14) est-ce vraiment limité ou cela peut-il suffire ??

je n'arrive pas à me rendre vraiment compte de la place que peuvent prendre les applications (qui doivent s'accumuler au fil du temps et nécessiter de rester sur l'ipad = peu d'intérêt à les sauvegarder sur un support ext, non ?)

l'ipad aurait donc : des appli, des fichiers (nombreux : .doc ou assimilés et pdf), un peu de presse, déchargement (temporaire) de photos et enregistrements audio (en cas de déplacements prolongés qui sont très occasionnels)...
pour info, j'ai un MB de 160 go dans lequel j'ai accumulé énormément de documents (dont notamment une bibli Zotero bien chargée de pdf, 2000 photos, enregistrements, etc.) et dans lequel je n'ai jamais fais de "ménage" en 3 ans, et tout mon fourbi n'occupe que 55 go...!!!!

qu'en pensez vous ? 16 go est ce juste au fil du temps ou suffisant ?? quelle répartition avez vous sur vos ipad pour que je me rende un peu compte (quelle place prenne sur les votres appli / foto/ doc et autres) ?
avez vous choisi plutot 16 ou 32 go ? pour quel usage ? êtes vous satisfait de ce choix après quelques mois d'utilisation ?

enfin je me pose des questions sur la 3G : la 3G marche t-elle à des endroits où les communications de tel portable ne passent pas ?
les possesseurs d'ipad 3G s'en servent-ils finalement ? si oui dans quelles situations ?
certes mon usage de l'ipad serait en mobilité mais la plupart du temps sur paris (donc bcp d'accès wifi d'autant que j'ai accès aux hotspot Free et SFR) après il peut m'arriver de me rendre dans des endroits où le wifi serait difficile à trouver (c'est très occasionnel, mais dès fois ça m'aurait vraiment facilité la vie d'avoir un accès à internet, mais à cette époque les prix des clés 3G étaient vraiment prohibitifs !!)
nb : je n'ai pas d'iphone (ou smartphone) donc pas possible de m'en servir comme modem wifi ; et bien que les prix des iphones deviennent accessibles avec mon opérateur (150 euros) après mures réflexions c'est plutot un ipad qui correspondrait à mon usage, donc peu d'utilité d'en acheter un juste pour avoir un accès internet, non ?

enfin, comme je souhaiterais ne pas dépasser 600 euros comme budget pour l'ipad (au delà je trouve que l'on se rapproche trop des prix d'un ordi portable mac) il me faudrait choisir entre ipad 16go 3G ou 32go wifi...

qu'en pensez vous ??

merci par avance !!


----------



## pepeye66 (25 Novembre 2010)

Si tu étais un tant soit peu curieux tu remarquerais qu'en bas de la page de ton post il y a un fil de 45 posts qui répond en grande partie aux nombreuses et détaillées questions que tu te poses.
Prend donc la peine de le visiter là:
http://forums.macg.co/ipad/ipad-3g-ou-ipad-wifi-306232.html
Bonne lecture !


----------



## dahu (26 Novembre 2010)

je l'avais lu, merci. 
mais ce fil de discussion avait essentiellement lieu au moment où était sorti l'Ipad, donc davantage sur les intentions d'achat. j'attendais plus des retours d'utilisateurs, maintenant que plus de 6 mois se sont écoulés...


----------



## twinworld (26 Novembre 2010)

16 Gb, c'est quand même limité je trouve. Cependant, si vous n'installez que les quelques applications qui vous servent souvent, vous pouvez peut-être vous en tirer. 

J'ai 110 applications sur mon iPad (dont certains jeux que je pourrais virer, je vous l'accorde). Rien que les applications, ça me prend 16 Gb. 

Navigon me prend près de 2 Gb, j'ai environ 4 Gb de jeux (je pensais pas que j'en avais autant. Faudrait que je fasse le ménage, surtout que j'y touche jamais), le reste ce sont des applications. Par contre, un truc que je n'arrive pas à savoir, c'est où sont stocké les éditions du Monde et de Libé. Je suis abonné aux deux quotidiens et les numéros doivent bien être stockés à quelque part.


----------



## dahu (27 Novembre 2010)

merci pour ta réponse !
ça permet en effet de mieux se rendre compte de la mémoire nécessaire !
je pense donc prendre 32go, et renoncer à la 3G...

merci !


----------



## twinworld (27 Novembre 2010)

j'ai un 3g et je confirme que ce n'est pas indispensable. Je ne regrette pas, parce que c'est bien utile, mais disons que le nombre de fois où j'utilise la 3G ne justifie pas l'achat. 

Mais il faut dire aussi qu'actuellement, j'ai du réseau wifi partout au boulot et chez moi, donc ça facilite les choses. Ca risque de changer prochainement.


----------



## aksity (28 Novembre 2010)

pareil pour moi...
3g non indispensable, mais l'iPad a mes yeux c'est l'outil nomade par excellence, de par son autonomie et sa portabilité.
Alors certes, payer 24 par mois pour à peine s'en servir c'est dommage :/ , mais quand je suis au boulot ou en vadrouille j'apprécie de rester connecté...

J'avais un 16go 3G, je me suis vite rendu compte que 16go c'était trop peu, quelques jeux, des photos des vidéos et c'est déjà plein, et comme tu dis, c'est plutôt 14go...
J'ai donc échangé contre un 64go 3G et j'ai rajouté 150 de ma poche avec quelqu'un sur un forum


----------



## dahu (19 Décembre 2010)

Un grand merci pour vos conseils !!!
Que j'ai suivi en prennant 1 iPad wifi 32go (merci black friday!) 
après quelques semaines d'usage je suis totalement d'accord avec vous pour la mémoire, 16  aurait été trop juste (déjà 10go d'occupé alors qu'il me semble assez vide), donc impasse sur la 3G en me disant que si cela venait vraiment à me manquer, il y a des solutions alternatives (domino, iPhone, etc.) ce qui n'est pas le cas pour la mémoire...
Donc encore merci pour vos conseils qui m'ont été d'une grande utilité !!


----------

